# Kelly speed controller programming questions



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

The Kelly speed controller on El Moto (electric motorcycle) is programmable.

I want to go in & see where this controller is set at from the factory & maybe do/try some adjustments

I have the RS232 connector that's needed to attach to a computer

The users manual is vague on the subject

it says, 


Configuration

You can configure the controller with a host computer 

- Disconnect motor wiring from controller
- Do not connect B+, throttle & so on. The controller may display a fault code in some conditions, but it doesn't affect programming or configuration.
- Use a straight thru RS232 cable or USB Converter provided by Kelly to connect to a host computer.
- Provide >+18V to PWR (either J2 pin 1). Wire power supply return to any RTN pin.

*Caution:
- Make sure that the motor is disconnected before trying to run the Configuration software!



So, to be sure, I sent an E-mail to Kelly: 

Hello,

I am going to connect RS232 USB port to configure the controller.

What needs to be disconnected from controller?

The (3) big cables only 

or the J1 & J2 connectors also?

Thanks, Kevin

Their answer:


HI,

As long as the motor is not running,you can connect it to user program.

You need to apply battery voltage for J2 pin1 and B- before programming,nothing else.

Thanks,

Fany


So, does this mean 

YES, unhook the motor 
...then supply power & negative
...before programming

or

No, just don't operate the motor 
...while programming?


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

Functional Artist said:


> The Kelly speed controller on El Moto (electric motorcycle) is programmable.
> 
> I want to go in & see where this controller is set at from the factory & maybe do/try some adjustments
> 
> ...


Hi , normally Kelly - controllers have two types of power-supply

1) Seperate 12 V input (which is connected to your 12V Battery in the car or other seperate source)

2) Integrated power supply (which means they take power do drive the logic from the main pack)

In any of both cases your system should have at least 2 of this 3 Steps

1) Turn on 12V power (in car to run the tools , dashboard and etc needed to start the vehicle), this is usually first turn in with a classic car key switch.
Here 12 V are applied to the controller.

2) Turn on the main supply, this applies the full pack voltage to B+/B- of the controller.
Now Voltage is at the input battery side but not motor side

3) Start the motor, this can be done by a button or just the pedal, this function applies PWM modulated voltage from the controller output to the motor (1-3 phases)

If you have step 1) Then you would connect your laptop after applying the 12 V, then program the software, then remove the laptop

If you have not step 1) then you have to connect the laptop at 2). you have to be very careful though as you have high voltage connected to the controller

You should not have the laptop connected during step 3 for programming the controller but remove it before step 3


----------



## alfu (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm using a KAC7250N at 80 volts, finding the hardware to be quite competent. All the signal grounds are connected internally, and isolated from B-, so you can tie them to chassis ground. I chose to leave them floating, and for further isolation went with bluetooth rather than rs232.

But the documentation and downloadable software SUX. Definitely not ready for prime time. It is up to the user to determine what effect changing parameters have on performance through direct experimentation, since parameter descriptions in the manual are incomplete. And this is difficult, because none of the parameters can be changed on the fly, and the connection to the controller has to be broken for a road test and later re-established every time a parameter is tweaked.
Parameters are named by varying criptic abbreviations, usually without units appended, no datalogging whatsoever. When they introduce an updated version, they don't bother to increment the release number!

Their android app intentionally quits if it detects the motor rotate!

Regen was working fine for me at up to 30%, but then suddenly became very unstable, causing violent shuddering. No change in parameters could fix it, and ultimately their support suggested not to use Regen. So now I have no regen.


----------

